# touchpad alpha is stuck on a picture of a wall outlet and a red battery level



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

I do not know how to get it out of it and it has been on the charger all day


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you tried a hard reset? Hold down the power and home button for about 20 seconds. The screen should turn off and bring up moboot.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Have you tried a hard reset? Hold down the power and home button for about 20 seconds. The screen should turn off and bring up moboot.


yes i have tried it and it would go from the power outlet to a low battery indicater every 5 seconds


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

If its not charging, it should be a faulty stock USB cable which came with the charger. Try charging with some other micro USB cable


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

Alzest said:


> If its not charging, it should be a faulty stock USB cable which came with the charger. Try charging with some other micro USB cable


the phone cable went into it but it showed up the picture of the same wall outlet and it said to plug it back to the original charger, but when i did, it said the same thing


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

I meant you should change the USB cable itself which came with the touchpad..not the charger. Just leave the charger as it is and plug in a different USB cable into it..


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Also, the bottom of the charger that came with your tablet has a rotating end that releases to allow you to put on new adapters. Make sure the end is turned clockwise until it wont turn anymore. You can check this by turning the bottom counter clockwise and removing it, and then putting it back on, and locking it back into place.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Also, the bottom of the charger that came with your tablet has a rotating end that releases to allow you to put on new adapters. Make sure the end is turned clockwise until it wont turn anymore. You can check this by turning the bottom counter clockwise and removing it, and then putting it back on, and locking it back into place.


wow that is intersting when it went counter clockwise, it did not charge my mp3 player and clockwise it did.
so you want me to warm up the usb charger?


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

wow thanks everyone for helping me i fixed the problem


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

mrdosback said:


> wow thanks everyone for helping me i fixed the problem


Yeah, if that end isn't turned clockwise all the way to lock in, the contacts inside don't touch, and it wont charge.


----------

